# When you exercise what do you use?



## Funtastic curves (Sep 28, 2019)

What do you do or use to exercise with to help pass the time?

As for me, I find if I watch a movie, it helps me to not look at the timer. When I'm constantly looking at the timer it feels like eternity. I mentally become tired and I want to quit. 

Now that I have Incorporated weights I find that I enjoy listening to music while working out. But only while doing weights.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2019)

When I'm on the bike, I have headphones in my phone, watching youtube videos. I try to use my imagination to pull up memories of older, fast songs I've always liked


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 2, 2019)

I listen to music while I walk on my treadmill.


----------



## DWilliams1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> I listen to music while I walk on my treadmill.


Same here. I walk almost every day, weather permitting...and music really helps to pass the time.


----------



## Tad (Oct 4, 2019)

I never found anything that worked well for me, so I do most of my exercise by biking or walking outside, where I have scenery and people to see. 

I can manage 10-15 minutes strength training with gear in the basement if I vary what I am doing frequently. Probably doesn't make for an optimal program, but hopefully beats nothing.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 12, 2019)

I go to a gym and there are TVs on - without sound, and music in the background. I have to concentrate when I'm working out quite a bit, but in between I glance at the TVs, like to see others exercising, and of course, some tunes just get ya goin!

I've had a problem recently, my arms are shrinking in length... anyone else experience this?


----------



## Shotha (Dec 16, 2019)

When I exercise, I use a knife and fork.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Jan 14, 2020)

I like to vary the routine. For cardio, I do spinning, or elliptical or treadmill. For weights I do freeweights, or machines or just body weight (the toughest, given how big I am). Keep those muscles surprised, who knows, they might actually respond and get stronger, even if they’re buried under all of this FAT!


----------



## PiggiesLove (Jan 18, 2020)

I listen to music, facebook or pinterest (on my phone), read a book, watch movies, play games.. so much is possible on an exercise bike. I really want to get a treadmill. I like using a stepper but it limits my options more on what I can do to entertain myself.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 21, 2020)

My go to exercise is water aerobics. I'm too chubby to use exercise equipment (not really, I'm just less self conscious in a swimsuit vs gym clothes)


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Mar 8, 2020)

I listen to music while on jogging if I am not in my thread mill.


----------



## Barrett (Mar 8, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> I've had a problem recently, my arms are shrinking in length... anyone else experience this?



Weird. I thought I was the only one.
I used to be able to bend forward and touch the floor; now I can barely reach my knees.
No clue what might be causing it.


I have my own weight room in my house (over 700 lbs of Olympic free-weights and various bars, a decent range of kettlebells, and an air-bike), so I just plug my phone (where most of my music resides) into a speaker and go.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 8, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> I've had a problem recently, my arms are shrinking in length... anyone else experience this?



Yes, I'm another one with the shrinking arms problem. When I measure my arms, the tape measure says that they're still the same length. I have to lean forward to wash dishes in the kitchen sink and the taps (faucets) are hard to reach. I'm just glad that the tape measure is shrinking too, because that means that I'm not changing.


----------

